# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Amsterdamse psychiater op non-actief gesteld

## Mark

*Amsterdamse psychiater op non-actief gesteld*

De Inspectie voor Gezondheidszorg (IGZ) heeft besloten een aanklacht in te dienen tegen de Amsterdamse psychiater S. Boerboom. Deze psychiater was eerder dit jaar betrokken bij de dood van een cliënt. De IGZ denkt dat het overlijden te maken heeft met de hoge doseringen medicijnen die de psychiater voorschreef. Boerboom moet verplicht het werk staken totdat de klacht voorkomt bij de tuchtcomissie.

S. Boerboom schreef zijn cliënten erg hoge doseringen medicijnen voor en vaak ook conflicterende medicatie. Ook volgde hij niet systematisch de gegeven richtlijnen. Daarnaast was er onvoldoende diagnostiek en psychiatrisch onderzoek waardoor de voorgeschreven medicatie niet op genoeg feiten berustte. 

Wat vindt jij? Moet deze psychiater gestraft worden? En wat zou dan de passende straf zijn?

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vind dat deze man gestraft moet worden. Maar dan wel _na_ onafhankelijke evaluatie van de gebeurtenissen. Wij mogen hem niet nu alvast veroordelen zonder dat we de details kennen.

Misschien was er een goede reden om de betreffende medicatie voor te schrijven. Misschien was het een afgewogen risico - het is mogelijk dat hij het risico van deze medicatie _lager_ inschatte dan het risico van geen medicatie. Ik bedoel: als je iemand die zijn kinderen wil doden, een medicijn voorschrijft dat die drift onderdrukt maar dat 2% kans geeft dat de persoon zelf overlijdt, dan vind ik het verantwoord om zo'n medicijn voor te schrijven - ook als achteraf blijkt dat dit tot de dood van de betreffende persoon heeft geleid.

Maar goed, dat zijn allemaal theoretische gedachten. Laten we eerst het onderzoek afwachten.

Voorlopig _lijkt_ het erop dat deze man daadwerkelijk onverantwoord bezig is geweest. _Als_ dat inderdaad zo is, dan dient hij vanzelfsprekend te worden gestraft.

----------


## sietske763

het hoeft natuurlijk niet alleen aan de hoge doseringen te liggen, in mijn laatste traject had ik ook een psych die hoge doseringen kon voorschrijven, maar deed dit vaak om mensen zo mijn mogelijk te laten lijden (geestelijk palliatief dus}
zijn doseringen waren soms zo hoog dat andere artsen er niets meer van snapten..
maar.....je moet natuurlijk ook een beetje medisch kijken,
bv; als een pat. nierstoornissen ontwikkelt dan worden zijn doseringen wel eerder gevaarlijk,
maar wie was er verantwoordelijk om de nierfuncties te bekijken....bij mij is het toevallig ontdekt...dus zullen er velen ronlopen die dat ook door bv ouderdom ontwikkelt hebben.
is dat eenmaal bekend, dan wordt het gepost in het EPD en slaat de PC op alarm met sommige med.
dus is afwachten even het beste, zoals flofiston zeg.

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt - er _kunnen_ inderdaad goede redenen zijn om een ongebruikelijk hoge dosering te geven. Daarom vind ik dat er eerst onafhankelijk moet worden gekeken of er misschien inderdaad zulke goede redenen waren - als dat zo was, is een straf natuurlijk niet van toepassing.

Overigens zijn er meer artsen die zulke hoge doseringen voorschrijven. Neem de Belgische dokter Meirleir. Die is bekend doordat hij antibioticakuren voorschrijft in extreem hoge doses, en dan ook gedurende extreem lange tijd - drie maanden, zes maanden, soms nog langer.

Maar goed, die zit dan ook ferm in de alternatieve hoek, dus die trekt zich sowieso weinig aan van de medische kennis over antibiotica.

----------


## sietske763

maar flogiston, ik bedoel ook de toestand van de nieren, de uitscheiding, als men niet weet dat iemand nierfunctiestoornissen heeft en dus niet meer ontgift, dan kan een dosis van bv 500 mg veel hoger uitvallen omdat het in het lichaam blijft.

en je hebt het over AB kuren, heb het helaas zelf meegemaakt, kreeg na mn medische misser 3 jaar extreem hoge AB kuren, maar het was dus geen ""foutje""
maar beslist nodig.

----------


## Flogiston

Iemand die nierfunctiestoornissen heeft, mag natuurlijk veel minder medicatie hebben dan iemand met gezonde nieren.

De vraag wordt dan: had de arts kunnen weten dat de patiënt mogelijkerwijs nierfunctiestoornissen had? Als de arts dat niet wist: had de arts vooraf moeten testen, of is dat niet gebruikelijk?

Mag ik vragen waarom je drie jaar lang extreem veel AB kreeg? (Als dat privé-informatie is: niets aan de hand.)

----------


## sietske763

nou dat was ook mijn opmerking in mijn eerste post hier...wie gaat er over de nierfuncties.........ik denk eerder een HA dan een psych...
kijk als een psych een med. voorschrijft dat leverafwijkingen kan geven is de psych degene die regelmatig de leverfuncties moet controleren.
als een psych med. voorschrijft die de nieren kunnen aantasten dan is hij dus nog steeds de hoofdbehandelaar en hoort controle te doen op nierfunctiestoornissen
voor de algemene controles is de HA volgens mij verantwoordelijk, dus als psych iemand zonder te weten psych med geeft dan kan hij volgens mij niet helpen dat een dosis van 500mg door de nierstoornissen uitkomt op bv 1000mg is hij volgens mij niet verantwoordellijk, hij is wtb alleen voor de psyche.

heb zelf zeker 3 jaar zware AB kuren gehad, soms intra veneus afgewisseld met orale AB dat door de med misser waardoor ik een sepsis heb gehad, en 3 weken aan de beademing dus steeds lonontstekingen etc, en later moesten ze een ""mat"" plaatsen vanwege een enorme breuk vanwege alle buik ok,s *8totaal*en is natuurlijk de mat ook nog geinfecteerd, nou zo kom je wel aan veel AB :Frown: 
door de nierdialyse heb ik nierfunctie stoornissen ontwikkeld en zodoende kwam ik met de opmerking dat wat voor de 1 heel hoog is, de ander zoveel meer med. aankan, allemaal op de begin vraag.
dus de apotheek slaat op alarm, omdat de nierstoornis van mij bekend is....de ander krijgt het wel om dat het niet bekend is...en als ze het dus wel hebben, kan iets fataal zijn en daarom geef ik nog geen oordeel over deze psych.

----------


## Flogiston

Dank voor je uitleg!

We zijn het dus wel eens dat we niet te snel mogen oordelen over deze arts, omdat we niet alle omstandigheden kennen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Het is vreselijk wat jou allemaal is overkomen!!!! te gek voor woorden....heel pijnlijk allemaal, dat is een waar trauma voor je...ik vindt het nog knap hoe jij funtioneert... :Frown:  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sterkte maar weer met alles Sietske....ik vindt je dapper en kranig!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Wat de stelling betreft....ik heb wel een mening maar ik vindt eigenlijk dat we eens het verhaal moeten horen van de Psychiater want wij mensen zijn er goed in om iemand helemaal af te branden!!!!!! maar als er grote fouten zijn gemaakt dan komen ze zeker boven tafel en dan komt er vanzelf wel een passende straf.....kan lang duren...tragisch voor de familie....

----------

